# Question!!!!!



## mrbigg (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a 2010 candy white GTI with Exhaust, intake, and a GIAC stage 1 tune. I just purchased a eurojet catless down pipe and i was wondering if i have to change my tune to stage 2 or is it safe to stick with stage 1???? PLease help


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

You should be good to go!!!!!


----------



## sikknasty28 (Aug 8, 2011)

PSU said:


> You should be good to go!!!!!


yup you'll be fine :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

You will need to get the stage 2 software update.


Andy


----------

